# The time Has come and need some help



## tortadise (Jul 7, 2014)

Well, my goal of opening a zoo has become a reality. With the next 6 months we will start to occupy a 150 acres donated to us in West Austin. The transition will be very slow more than likely encompassing a few to 5 years, hopefully not the latter. But the first goal is to venture into African savanna species of mammals. So I want to plant the 50 acres used for giraffes, antelope and herd of zebras with native thorn bush and acacia trees. Does anybody know of exotic in the US dealers that sell or distribute these trees? I have grasses taken care of for now. But wanted to find some established already grown trees before trying to germinate seeds and grow them up. May be the only option. Anyways so yeah my goal when I was 18 to open a zoo before I was 30 and it seems it may come true. So look out for these new posts in the coming years of non tortoise related enclosures and animals being added. Also any pointers would be greatly appreciated. This will be set up more along the lines of a safari and free range animals and not a confined typical zoo like environment.

First plan is to establish the property with fencing suitable for split hoof and antelope(usually high fence is required as they can jump up to 13 feet without ease.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow, Kelly. This is quite a large endeavor your taking on. Good luck to you, and please keep us in the loop with pictures, etc. as you progress.


----------



## Saleama (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! Good job!


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh my gosh, so amazing! Did you go to school for this? I'm hoping to attend the EATM program at Moorpark College next fall...love zoos and working with animals. So incredible that you are doing this!!!!


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Jul 7, 2014)

My only pointer is make a fabulous tort enclosure


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 7, 2014)

Congratulations!! Such an exciting adventure. All the best and keep us posted.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 7, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, Kelly. This is quite a large endeavor your taking on. Good luck to you, and please keep us in the loop with pictures, etc. as you progress.


Why thanks Yvonne. For now it will be under serious construction. Slowly too. My salary already is drained with all the tortoises. But August 1st my mom and I are opening up a fruit stand and random trinket market. They make good cash flow. So hopefully the 100-200k those bring in should fund a lot of the construction. It's definitely a major turn of events. I'm very excited to get rhinos and work with them. They're very majestic animals.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 7, 2014)

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> My only pointer is make a fabulous tort enclosure


Well I have drawings in the works already. The tortoise building will be 18000 square feet. Divided into 4 different environments, arid, sub tropic, tropic, and a portion for the Aldabras and Galapagos. Should be great. Starting off we will open it up for ticket sales with only mammals and slowly develop a cash flow to complete it as it goes.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 7, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> Oh my gosh, so amazing! Did you go to school for this? I'm hoping to attend the EATM program at Moorpark College next fall...love zoos and working with animals. So incredible that you are doing this!!!!


Nope didn't go to school for anything. Started working since I legally could to pay for all my tortoises when I was a kid and then went non profit my junior in high school. Here I am 28 years old and living my dream.


----------



## rednerite (Jul 7, 2014)

This is an amazing and inspiring story! Kelly how did you go about soliciting the large land donation to get started? Was this all by word of mouth, someone you know, or did you solicit potential donors with business plans? Just curious as I have often day dreamed about starting my own sanctuary/shelter for birds and other exotic pets.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 7, 2014)

rednerite said:


> This is an amazing and inspiring story! Kelly how did you go about soliciting the large land donation to get started? Was this all by word of mouth, someone you know, or did you solicit potential donors with business plans? Just curious as I have often day dreamed about starting my own sanctuary/shelter for birds and other exotic pets.


Well it's actually a student of my moms from A&M. She inherited 450 acres west of Austin and we approached her about our future long term goals of our organization and she said well I don't know what to do with it. My grandfather gave it to me so start with 150 acres in making your safari/zoo. So that's how it happened in a nutshell. We were just going to owner purchase from her initially but she decided for us to just have it. Which is very exciting and truly inspiring. It's hard day after day getting responses from people that look at you funny when you tell them you have a non profit for turtles. But when you have rhinos, and all the zazzy stuff they ooooooo and ahhhhhh. Kinda sad really. But on the front will be the oooooooo and ahhhhhh to generate revenue. The proceeds will funnel to the needed. Will certainly be a zoo strictly focused on critically endangered and threatened species of all sorts. Should hopefully offer some salvation to the world humans have destroyed. A properly established conservation facility. Will take a lot of work and some serious help with some very smart people. I've had quite the barrage of exotic animals, but maintaining them in large scales is different. 

This zoo will also be completely off grid. Total wind, solar, and hydro electric powered. It has part of the Guadalupe river on it. I've already been calculating costs with an Austin solar energy company to do the work for us. Makes a 6 figure salary seem small when planning a feat this large.

But like my grandfather said(since my dad left when I was a child) "never let any person tell you otherwise" it really is a dream. I hope I can show humanity that animals do have a chance and not to be stuck in a cage and oooooooo and ahhhhhhed over. International relationships and grassroots conservation will be a huge focus too. A plan down the line is to hopefully establish an educational institution on the property that works abroad and in depth study of animals, environment, and weather related studies pertaining to critically endangered species on our planet. Baby steps for now. Well I'm a pretty big guy, so. BIG baby steps haha.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 7, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Well it's actually a student of my moms from A&M. She inherited 450 acres west of Austin and we approached her about our future long term goals of our organization and she said well I don't know what to do with it. My grandfather gave it to me so start with 150 acres in making your safari/zoo. So that's how it happened in a nutshell. We were just going to owner purchase from her initially but she decided for us to just have it. Which is very exciting and truly inspiring. It's hard day after day getting responses from people that look at you funny when you tell them you have a non profit for turtles. But when you have rhinos, and all the zazzy stuff they ooooooo and ahhhhhh. Kinda sad really. But on the front will be the oooooooo and ahhhhhh to generate revenue. The proceeds will funnel to the needed. Will certainly be a zoo strictly focused on critically endangered and threatened species of all sorts. Should hopefully offer some salvation to the world humans have destroyed. A properly established conservation facility. Will take a lot of work and some serious help with some very smart people. I've had quite the barrage of exotic animals, but maintaining them in large scales is different.
> 
> This zoo will also be completely off grid. Total wind, solar, and hydro electric powered. It has part of the Guadalupe river on it. I've already been calculating costs with an Austin solar energy company to do the work for us. Makes a 6 figure salary seem small when planning a feat this large.
> 
> But like my grandfather said(since my dad left when I was a child) "never let any person tell you otherwise" it really is a dream. I hope I can show humanity that animals do have a chance and not to be stuck in a cage and oooooooo and ahhhhhhed over. International relationships and grassroots conservation will be a huge focus too. A plan down the line is to hopefully establish an educational institution on the property that works abroad and in depth study of animals, environment, and weather related studies pertaining to critically endangered species on our planet. Baby steps for now. Well I'm a pretty big guy, so. BIG baby steps haha.



Can I come work for you?! Hahahaha.

This is so awesome and inspiring...I am seriously so excited for you. How amazing! Good luck with everything!


----------



## tortadise (Jul 7, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> Can I come work for you?! Hahahaha.
> 
> This is so awesome and inspiring...I am seriously so excited for you. How amazing! Good luck with everything!


Why thank you. We will for sure need some help once it gets going.


----------



## rednerite (Jul 7, 2014)

Super exciting! That's awesome you're going off the grid, we need more places like that to model the power of wind and solar energy. It's silly more buildings aren't doing it, especially in the business world. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Flipper (Jul 7, 2014)

Very exciting! I'm so happy that your dream is coming true


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jul 7, 2014)

How wonderful and exciting!! Way to go! I live in Austin and would love to check this out!


----------



## wellington (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow Kelly, CONGRATS. WOOHOO. I am so happy for you. Those will be some of the luckiest animals. I wish I were closer to give you a helping hand. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 7, 2014)

wellington said:


> Wow Kelly, CONGRATS. WOOHOO. I am so happy for you. Those will be some of the luckiest animals. I wish I were closer to give you a helping hand. Good luck and keep us posted.


Thanks Barb. It will take millions of dollars and lots grants and tons of work for sure. But I can do it no problem.


----------



## littleginsu (Jul 7, 2014)

I lived in southwest Austin for several years, I love Austin. I would definitely start networking in Austin, there are tons of like minded people with disposable incomes. Perhaps you can ask the Austin parks and recreation or Ladybird Wild Flower Center if they have any contacts or suggestions to help fund the project.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 7, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> I lived in southwest Austin for several years, I love Austin. I would definitely start networking in Austin, there are tons of like minded people with disposable incomes. Perhaps you can ask the Austin parks and recreation or Ladybird Wild Flower Center if they have any contacts or suggestions to help fund the project.


Very good idea. I worked there for 8 months not long ago. This will be exactly 1 mile south of salt lick. Very high toured area. My brother lived in Austin for many years too. That area is for sure the best place for non-profits to succeed for sure. Once we break ground (hopefully this year) we will begin our campaign for sure.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> Can I come work for you?! Hahahaha.
> 
> This is so awesome and inspiring...I am seriously so excited for you. How amazing! Good luck with everything!



That was about my second thought, after first being so happy for Kelly.


----------



## littleginsu (Jul 8, 2014)

I would also approach The Chronicle, I think that's the name. But there are so many people who would be interested in this project. Also, I do not know, but UT may have a veterinary school or at least biology, they might be interested, as well. I know it might be taboo, since your mother teaches at A&M, but beggers can't be costs choosers!


----------



## littleginsu (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh, yes. When I move back, maybe in 5-7 years, I expect to be allowed to volunteer! !


----------



## tortadise (Jul 8, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> I would also approach The Chronicle, I think that's the name. But there are so many people who would be interested in this project. Also, I do not know, but UT may have a veterinary school or at least biology, they might be interested, as well. I know it might be taboo, since your mother teaches at A&M, but beggers can't be costs choosers!


Yeah the Austin Chronicle is it. Actually I have made contact with Austin community college, and UT, and San Marcos universities. We plan to in the future establish a major collegial higher education campus on the property with first hand wildlife management and hands on research. Text books don't teach biology majors all the fundamentals. This of course is more millions of dollars and federal registration through educational programs. So obviously not our main priority at the moment. But once established and completely open. This will be done for sure. Joint learning programs would occur.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 8, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> Oh, yes. When I move back, maybe in 5-7 years, I expect to be allowed to volunteer! !


Absolutely.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 16, 2014)

This project seems awesome!  If you can move the zoo to Abu Dhabi, UAE, I'm certainly going to help.... Good luck!


----------



## Telid (Jul 19, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Absolutely.


So what is the timeline on the project, Kelly? If construction and plant growth is happening now, I would not expect you to be ready for... 2 years, using a gut-guess.


----------



## pfara (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats, Kelly! Man I wish I could help with your native plant situation. Shoot.. I wish I could help with every aspect of this. If only shipping plants wasn't so scary or expensive, I'd help you start from seed. The idea of learning how to raise different species of plants is seriously exciting to me.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 29, 2015)

Not sure if I updated this or not. But it went astray. The owner of the property had a falling off. Anyways long story short it didn't work out.

BUT wait!!!! There's more. This did work out. I sign the documents and legally own it when the lawyer is finished drafting the paperwork.

It's much much smaller than 150 acres. But baby steps bob. Baby steps.
It's in a much warmer climate than Austin. Tortoises can be out almost year around. Similar weather and humidity to Miami area. 
40 minutes from the sea turtle sanctuary in padre island.
7 minutes from Mexico.

Anyways. This will be a public facility part of the non-profit. We've lined up schools already to have field trips and learning classes for kiddos. A huge snowbird community is in the surrounding towns. So hopefully the tourism will work out to help pay and fund our bigger international conservation programs.

It's only an acre and a half. But last weekend I went and measured the entire property and have been scaling enclosures and pathways for tourism and high class enclosures that best suit the turtles/tortoises. More than enough room.
Well here it is.
Should see some progress photos this winter on the property.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 29, 2015)

Many members have said that they had a "zoo" at home, but you actually will! Great and exciting news. I only wish I lived closer.


----------



## Neal (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry I can't help you locate any plants, but this is pretty cool. 

I am going to assume that you will have the biggest and bestest display of turtles and tortoises in the world?


----------



## tortadise (Jul 29, 2015)

Neal said:


> Sorry I can't help you locate any plants, but this is pretty cool.
> 
> I am going to assume that you will have the biggest and bestest display of turtles and tortoises in the world?


I'd imagine it would be one of the largest on display yes. Lots more will be added before it opens too, galaps for one. Some pretty rare South African species too. Working my way I to aquatics as well.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 29, 2015)

Pathogens I'm quite obsessed with turtles/tortoises. They are kinda boring to a spectator. The big ones and babies always get lots of attention. But I will be incorporating some of my old hobbies in the venue. Some more birds and small mammals like foxes, spider monkies. Things that are more easy to for people to interact with and enjoy. I'm totally open for suggestions on adding some other animals. Of course all of us here are reptile obsessed. But any clues or suggestions would be awesome, keep in mind this is a small property so nothing huge.


----------



## Neal (Jul 29, 2015)

You should make big elaborate displays for house cats and goldfish and other common household pets. It would certainly be unique. 

(J/k, an inside joke between me and a forum member who'll probably never come across this)

Are you able to have any megafauna like rhino's or elephants?


----------



## tortadise (Jul 29, 2015)

Neal said:


> You should make big elaborate displays for house cats and goldfish and other common household pets. It would certainly be unique.
> 
> (J/k, an inside joke between me and a forum member who'll probably never come across this)
> 
> Are you able to have any megafauna like rhino's or elephants?


Lol. That would be kinda hilarious though. Yeah I've already had it planned out to do CMU block pen walls with feux stucco molded stone over the block. Rhinos I'm not sure what the minimum requirement is. Elephants it's 10 acres for new acquisitions. In the future that will certainly be happening though. I love rhinos, they're super sweet animals.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 29, 2015)

How long before you think you'll be down there full time?


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jul 29, 2015)

Yowza!


----------



## tortadise (Jul 29, 2015)

jaizei said:


> How long before you think you'll be down there full time?


Man, I really don't know, going to try and have it fully operational hopefully next year(latter part probably). But will stay up in Dallas for a while and still get my good income pulling in. Once it sustains itself hopefully off ticket sales then I'll probably go full time down there. I'm leaving the land up here with all the buildings and everything I've done to facilitate relinquishments and stuff like that, so kinda splitting the sanctuary from the conservation side into different properties 10 hours apart. Ha


----------

